

Ask HN: Have you considered writing a book with the aid of AI? - timothybone

http://singularityhub.com/2012/12/13/patented-book-writing-system-lets-one-professor-create-hundreds-of-thousands-of-amazon-books-and-counting/<p>It really doesn't seem that far-fetched considering this is what is already being done. I can imagine numerous ways an AI would make writing a book less painful.
======
timothybone
This has been on HN btw: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4919729>

